# iPad Mini / iOs 7 / Real Racing 3



## schumif (4 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour,

Sur mon iPad mini, je suis resté sous iOs 6 du fait des problèmes de ralentissement rencontré avec les jeux gourmands du type Real Racing 3. 

iOs 7 étant sorti depuis plusieurs semaines, je suis à la recherche de retour d'utilisateurs jouant à Real Racing sur iPad mini / iOs7. Est ce qu'avec les dernières MAJ, le jeu est redevenu jouable avec une fluidité similaire à iOs6? ou au contraire, est il préférable que je reste sous iOs 6?

Par avance merci pour vos retours d'expérience


----------



## Lauange (5 Novembre 2013)

Avant de changer d'Ipad, je jouais avec sur ipad 2 en ios 7.0.3. Je n'ai rencontré aucune anomalie et aucun problème de fluidité. J'y joue actuellement sur mon Ipad Air et idem. Pas de soucis de fluidité.


----------



## rgi (7 Novembre 2013)

Salut RR3 est fluide et tourne très bien sous mon mini avec ios 7.0.3

je n'est vue aucun changement par rapport à ios 6.

mes jeux sont RR3, fast & furious, fifa 14 et dead trigger et tout roule bien, par contre mon frêre avec son ipad 3 lui rencontre des lags dans les jeux avec ios 7.0.3

edit: Je vois que tu es du havre donc pas loin de moi, je suis près de bolbec


----------



## schumif (9 Novembre 2013)

Merci pour vos reponse, j'ai fait le saut et ça fonctionne quasi aussi bien que sur iOs 6

Merci


----------

